# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Transportation from Kingston to Port antonio

## Babalew

Ok How about this...anyone have contacts for transfers to port antonio?  trying something new.

----------


## ackee

yu interested in local transP or private taxi .. local transp to Port Antonio os easy and done from Half Way Tree... cheaply  If I remember less than US 6 $  and private taxi is about US $ 100-130 .I have done both  with no complaints

----------


## Babalew

I do not think I could do local transfer with 3 suitcases, so would need private transfer.  any referrals would be appreciated.

----------


## sammyb

I have used and can recommend Warren and Kemar McKenzie brothers that live in Port Antonio.  Both are trustworthy, reliable and will go out of there way for you.

wgam84@yahoo.com
876-883-9081

----------

